# What is too many invertebrates?



## jameson_uk (9 Jun 2020)

In my 180l tank the invertebrates I have purposefully added are two Zebra Nerites and nine amanos (I did also have a couple of horned nerites but these have now died).   I also have some pond and tiny ramshorns in there.

I am going to add some MTS  ( I have ordered three to start small) and I am going to order a few more horned nerites.  A then came across some nice looking blue ramshorns and started to think what is too many invertebrates?  (I also keep looking at rabbit snails black devil snails(faunus ater) but not have seen quite a few stories of these eating healthy plants)

I like these snails so I am not necessarily adding them as cleanup crew.

The nerites obviously won't breed but the MTS will and I am guessing the blue ramshorns could get out of control with too much food.

Could I get away with all these and still have some tiny ramshorns and pond snails?


----------



## sparkyweasel (9 Jun 2020)

You are right about too much food. The snail population will be limited by food availability, so you can keep their numbers reasonable by careful feeding.
I've had _Faunus ater_, never had any problems with them eating my plants, but there may be some plants they can't resist. They  didn't touch my _Elodea _or _Najas_, which are both pretty soft, if they were going to munch my plants I would have expected them to go for those in preference to tougher species. I don't remember ever keeping them with _Alternanthera _though, and that often seems to be the first thing to get eaten if your livestock takes to eating your plants.
They didn't bother crypts, mosses, swords or hornwort.


----------



## Steve Buce (9 Jun 2020)

If you want more MTS give me a shout and ill send you some, also got red/pink ramshorns

Steve


----------



## Steve Buce (9 Jun 2020)

Have a look at true Rabbit snails, Tylomelania sp, brightly coloured, active and a face only a mother could love


----------



## jameson_uk (9 Jun 2020)

Steve Buce said:


> Have a look at true Rabbit snails, Tylomelania sp, brightly coloured, active and a face only a mother could love


I do find myself drawn to them every time I see them. Of all places it is P@H that seem to stock them. I have put it off as they seem to have a reputation for munching java Fern. Also from what I have read they prefer the warmer end of the tropical spectrum (my tank is at 25°C which I think is the bottom end). I did think about adding one to my Betta tank but that is only 22l so not sure it would be that happy. I would definitely love some Sulawesi shrimp though .



Steve Buce said:


> If you want more MTS give me a shout and ill send you some, also got red/pink ramshorns
> 
> Steve


I ended up with some black MTS which I am not sure is actually a thing (there are loads of eBay listings of this _rare_ form . I have been debating about adding them for a while so was a bit of an impulse buy whilst I was buying the horned Nerites. I figured three would provide me enough time to get used to them as I will have them forever now....

I might take up up on the ramshorns. I am going to see how these blue ones turn out and whether they end up looking anything like the beautiful ones in the pictures. I guess they are like shrimp and reds and blues would interbreed?


----------



## Steve Buce (9 Jun 2020)

The various rams horn colour variant will interbreed 

Yes I’ve read rabbit snails are partial to java fern


----------



## Steve Buce (9 Jun 2020)

All my tanks are about 24, and they are breeding and active, water hardness imo is prob more critical
HTH


----------



## jameson_uk (9 Jun 2020)

Steve Buce said:


> All my tanks are about 24, and they are breeding and active, water hardness imo is prob more critical
> HTH


My tap water is GH12 and KH5 so hardness is good for them. I was worried I already have too many snails


----------



## alto (9 Jun 2020)

After acquiring blue ramshorns I’d not add any of the less rare color forms - I suspect future generations will be most red/pink
Note that ramshorn snails don’t require much “extra” food to multiply 
(though apparently the blues are less prolific)

With the larger snails, such as the rabbit etc sp, make sure you feed them sufficiently


----------

